# Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal​*
Ich bin ja immer dabei, soweit es geht, alle Neuigkeiten auf Verbandsseiten mit zu kriegen, wie es meine Zeit erlaubt.

Manchmal entdeckt man dabei auch interessante Dinge ums Angeln, nicht nur immer die deprimierenden Dinge um Verbandsversagen.

So wie auch in diesem Fall beim LSFV-NDS:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Dort wird über eine Studie berichtet von der kanadischen Carlton Universitiy:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165783615001903

Man beschäftigte sich damit, wie weit Farben von Kunstködern das Fangergebnis beeinflussen ..

Wie so oft wenn es um amerikanische Länder geht, war dabei der Schwarzbarsch das Forschungsobjekt.

Der wurde mit ca. 13 cm langen Gummiwürmern in den Farben Weiß, Orange, Schwarz, Rot, Blau und Braun von acht Anglern standardisiert in einem See befischt.

Als Ergebnis kam dabei raus, dass Kunstköderfarben nach dieser Studie zum Schwarzbarschangeln wohl eher Angler als Fisch fangen, bzw. eher für Angler als für Fische notwendig sind.

In der Fängigkeit wurde kein signifikanter Unterschied bei den Farben festgestellt.

Interessanter Aspekt:
Hellere Köder scheinen in der Tendenz etwas größere Barsche zu fangen..

In wie weit sich das auf deutsche Gewässer und bei uns vorkommende Fischarten übertragen lässt, ist natürlich wie immer bei solchen Studien die Frage.

Dass sich aber Wissenschaftler mit solchen direkten anglerischen Fragestellungen wie der fängigsten Köderfarbe in Kanada beschäftigen, zeigt zumindest, dass dort das Angeln und die Angler einen anderen Stellenwert als in Deutschland haben..

Und ob deswegen deutschen Anglern bei den von ihnen beangelten Fischen die Farbe nun egal sein kann, das muss natürlich nach wie vor jeder Angler für sich selber beantworten..

Aber grundsätzlich gut, wenn solche Diskussionen wie um Köderfarbe - oft auch emotional geführt (kann man auch im Forum von Anglerboard nachlesen) - hier einmal mit wissenschaftlichen Studien "unterfüttert" werden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Ganz meine Meinung. Faktoren, wie Ködergröße, Bewegung / Führung, Geräusch sind häufig von weitaus größerer Bedeutung. 

Eine Ausnahme: blaue Wobbler sind in den meisten von mir befischten Gewässern Mist :q


----------



## Andal (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Die Studie deckt sich weitestgehend mit meinen Erfahrungen im Meer. Die Farbe ist egal, so lange sich der Köder von der Größe und der Silhouette her mit dem deckt, was aktuell als Hauptbeute vorhanden ist. Wenn Fische wie Sprotten (Brieslinge), oder kleine Heringe vorherrschen, dann gibt das auch die fängigste Ködergröße/-form vor und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Blau ist allgemein ne doofe Farbe, aber mit viel silber wiederum gut auf Mefo (Tobs/ Hering). 

Ansonsten deckt sich das mit meiner Meinung...eine natürliche Farbe ist immer gut, kennt der Fisch, hab ich Vertrauen zu. 

Im Meer braun/ rötlich...Krabbe. Im Süßwasser silber (Plötz, Uki), Glitter (genauso), braun (Barsch, irgendwelche Grundfische), kupfer/gold (Rotfeder). 

Im Prinzip immer passend zur natürlichen Nahrung.

Schockfarben alá giftgrün, orange etc. fische ich nur, wenn ich gar nix fang und die Frau die Farbe aussucht (sie hat da gelegentlich ein glückliches Händchen, dass den Tag rettet).


----------



## tomsen83 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Der Grundaussage muss ich aus eigener Erfahrung, insbesondere mit Barschen, widersprechen! Wir haben es in der Havel häufiger, dass der selbe Köder nur in einer Farbe fängt, wohingegen eine andere gelichzeitig fast unangetastet bleibt. Das variiert tageweise. Mal ist der Köder im Forellendekor der Bringer, mal ist es giftgrün. Eine der Farben fängt, die andere nicht. 
Auch bei Topwater (Stickbaits) habe ich es häufiger erlebt, dass die Farbe den Unterschied gemacht hat. Durchsichtig fängt, rot bleibt ohne Attacke oder andersrum. 
Selbst feinste Farbnuancen (z.B. ne rote Kehle am Gummi) können erfahrungsgemäß extreme Unterschiede hervorrufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Da sollte man dann auch mal ne Studie mit mehreren Anglern, gleichen Ködern und nur unterschiedlichen Farben mache, um das Aussagen treffen zu können, so wie es die Kanadier gemacht haben.


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

@ tomsen83: Ja, ABER: Natürlich ist immer weit vorn...es kann einen himmelweiten Unterschied machen, ob du giftgrün oder orange fischst, meiner Erfahrung nach...aber silber geht in beiden Fällen  .


----------



## Andal (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sollte man dann auch mal ne Studie mit mehreren Anglern, gleichen Ködern und nur unterschiedlichen Farben mache, um das Aussagen treffen zu können, so wie es die Kanadier gemacht haben.



Gib die Köder und lege fest, wie vorzugehen ist. An Testern wirst du sicher keinen Mangel leiden müssen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Ich bin aber kein Wissenschaftler - und das sollten dann schon Wissenschaftler machen (die ja auch dafür bezahlt werden..)..

Arlinghaus?


----------



## Andal (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Frag ihn halt einfach.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Für die Havelseen und einige Zuläufe kann ich das bestätigen.

Bei glücklichen Umständen, wo der Barsch an einer Stelle in Mengen aufgetreten ist, habe ich bereits mehrmals meine Köderkiste Wobbler in gleicher Größe durchprobiert. Festzustellen war, das es zumindest bei meinen versuchen eindeutige Sieger/Tendenzen gibt. Dazu gehört der Futterneidfaktor garantiert dazu. Grelle Farben, die seitlich, oben oder unten den Köder teilen gehörten auch zu den deutlich besseren.

Ganz besonders fand ich den unterschied zwischen den drei Illex Chubby. Nur der eine der dreien war fängig. Die anderen beide nur ganz selten. UND das wiederholt.

Aber vielleicht ist das wie bei der Grillfraktion, die meint, das mit Holzkohle gegrillte Würstchen besser schmecken. UND das sogar unterscheiden zu können. Wer weiß.....



PS: Am WE ist der erste Arlinghausday
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298047


----------



## Purist (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Ergebnis kam dabei raus, dass Kunstköderfarben nach dieser Studie zum Schwarzbarschangeln wohl eher Angler als Fisch fangen, bzw. eher für Angler als für Fische notwendig sind.



Das kannst du fast wörtlich seit Jahrzehnten in Fachpublikationen nachlesen. Der nächste absolute Experte, der dir bestimmte Farben aufschwatzen will, wartet trotzdem schon.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Drei Situationen:

Forellenbach mit klarem Wasser. Nacheinander kleine Kopytos in schockgelb und rot; weiß, schwarz und rote Kehle; hellbraun gefischt. Absolut kein Unterschied für die daraufknallenden Forellen.

Relativ klarer Barsch / Hechtsee im Sommer. Alle möglichen Blech- und Gummiköder an einem Barschspot durchprobiert. Durchgehend Bisse nur auf Minigummiköder unter 4cm, vereinzelt auf 6cm, Farbe egal. 

Trüber Zandersee im Sommer. Alle möglichen Gummiköder auf Grund ausprobiert. Größe und Farbe egal, nahezu alle gefangenen Zander an einem Spot (12 Stück und noch mehr Bisse) gingen auf eingesteckte Rasseln im Gummi ab. Ohne Rasseln bei gleichen Ködern: sogut wie keine Bisse.


----------



## Lommel (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Super interessantes Thema. 
Folgende Situation: Wir haben in Norwegen geangelt und recht gut Steinbeisser auf rote Makks gefangen. Ein Angler hatte keine rote sondern gelbe Makks über dem Pilker. Dieser hatte auch keinen Biss. Sobald er auf rote gewechselt hatte, bekam er auch Bisse und wir reden über 50m Wassertiefe. Rein physikalisch kann das sichtbare Licht dort gar nicht hinkommen. Das heisst rot oder gelb muss in 50m Wassertiefe eigentlich gleich aussehen. Ausserdem ist das Fischauge rein biologisch dem menschlichen sehr ähnlich (also Stäbchen (hell/dunkel) und Zäpfchen (Farbe)).
Warum das manchmal trotzdem an den Farben hängt kann ich mir eigentlich nicht erklären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Weil das Auge (nur) der eine Punkt ist - das Hirn muss aber die Infos verwerten...

Und da gibts definitiv einige Unterschiede..

Auch das menschliche Hirn sortiert ja einfach viel aus, weil es sonst die Infoflut über die Augen gar nicht verarbeiten könnte.

Was also das Auge aufnimmt, und wie viel davon und wie das Hirn verarbeitet, sind halt zwei Paar Stiefel..

Ist wie bei einem Fischfinderecholot:
Es kommen (Roh)Signale an (vergleichbar beim Auge), der Chip im Gerät ist das "Gehirn", dass die reinkommenden Signale grafisch für die eigentliche Anzeige "umarbeitet", nach Programm nicht relevantes weglässt und relevantes hervorhebt...


----------



## gründler (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Vom Boot auf barsch.

5min weiße twister biss auf biss,dann ruhe nix mehr obwohl Echo voll mit Barschen.

Farbenwechsel,kaum drin und krum,wieder ca 5min dann ruhe,wieder farbenwechsel usw usw.... das ging über 2 Std so.

Kiessee sehr klarers Wasser,Naturfarben bringen hier keine bisse,wechselt man auf Schockfarben wie gelb oder giftgrün etc. gibt es bisse.

Das spiel beobachte ich und andere hier seit jahren,also kein Zufall,warum das so ist;+ weiß hier auch keiner nen rat drauf.

#h


----------



## crisis (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Auf Deutsch, egal wie gut mein Kameraobjektiv ist, es kommt auf den dahinterliegenden Chip an, wie gut das Bild wird!? Ich glaube nicht, dass es so einfach ist.

 Katzen und auch einige Fische, z. B. Haie, reflektieren das einfallende Licht durch die Sehzellen zurück und verdoppeln damit annähernd die Intensität. Dadurch sehen sie auch bei Verhältnissen, die für uns nach Zappenduster aussehen.

 Es kommt nicht nur auf die 'Auswerteinheit' an.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



crisis schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht nur auf die 'Auswerteinheit' an.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Nein, natürlich nicht.
Wollt ich damit auch nicht sagen...

Aber eben auch beileibe nicht nur auf die "Optik"..

Gute Optik - schlechter Chip - schlechtes Ergebnis

Schlechte Optik - guter Chip - schlechtes Ergebnis

Muss alles passen...


----------



## Lommel (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



crisis schrieb:


> Katzen und auch einige Fische, z. B. Haie, reflektieren das einfallende Licht durch die Sehzellen zurück und verdoppeln damit annähernd die Intensität. Dadurch sehen sie auch bei Verhältnissen, die für uns nach Zappenduster aussehen.



Das wusste ich nicht und könnte zumindest eine Erklärung sein aber trotzdem wieviel einfallendes Licht hat man bei 50m Tiefe. Doch so gut wie keins, es sei denn und da sind wir wieder beim Thema UV. Das das Fischauge Wellenlängen wahrnehmen kann die das menschliche Auge nicht wahrnimmt. UV reicht ja am tiefsten ins Wasser.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es auf die Farbe ankommt. 
Es ist mir aber auch völlig wurscht. 

Wenn ich einen Gummifisch sehe, der mir gut gefällt, empfinde ich eine fast kindliche Freude beim Kauf desselbigen. Hinzu kommt die Vorfreude gepaart mit neuer Motivation, das Ding endlich am Wasser auszuprobieren. Köderfarben sind für MICH wichtig, MIR verschaffen sie Freude und Lust aufs Angeln - wie die Fische das beurteilen, ist mir daher herzlich egal.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Da ist einer aber ehrlich! #6

Und er liefert die Begründung für die Umsätze der Branche.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Schön gesagt, ich finde das gehört auch dazu....


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Ich glaube Jörg Strehlow, einer der ja nun wirklich alles verkauft, auch wenn er Zander angeln tatsächlich kann, schreibt in seinem Zanderbuch sinngemäß "Köderkult ist Unsinn und noch viel größerer Unsinn ist der Kult um Köderfarben, aufgedruckte Kiemen etc. fangen nur den Angler, nicht den Fisch!" ...

Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich schon in vielen alten Angelbüchern so beschrieben, wie es hier auch rauskommt: Farben fangen weitgehend den Angler, nicht den Fisch!

ABER, eines fällt mir grade noch ein: Die Farbe mag auf Barsch fast egal sein, aber die lernen kollektiv schnell...wenn der dritte raus ist auf braun, kann man sich mit braun tot angeln an dem Tag und der Stelle! Silber etc. geht dann wieder ne Weile...Spinner statt Gummi auch...usw. usw....die lernen fix!


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



Lommel schrieb:


> Super interessantes Thema.
> Folgende Situation: Wir haben in Norwegen geangelt und ...


Die Nummer mit dem roten Pilker in großer Tiefe im Vergleich zu anderen Farben hört man immer wieder.
Irgendwas muss da dran sein.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Gummifisch sehe, der mir gut gefällt, empfinde ich eine fast kindliche Freude beim Kauf desselbigen...


Ich liebe shoppen auch!!! :m


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Hallo,

ich befischte dreissig Jahre lang mit der Fliege ein wirklich gutes Salmonidenrevier in Österreich. Etwa gut zehn Jahre lang führte ich Aufzeichnungen welche Fliege/Nymphe/Streamer bei welcher Temperatur, welchem Wasserstand, welchem Wetter etc. besonders gut geht/ging. Ergebnis: es gibt keines; ein Muster welches im Jahr vorher bei gleichen Bedingungen gut ging, brachte im darauffolgendem Jahr unter Umständen kaum Bisse. Natürlich kristallisierten sich im Laufe der Zeit einige Top-Muster heraus, die meist (aber auch nicht immer) gut fingen, lag aber auch daran, dass diese Muster auch häufiger eingesetzt wurden, ist also auch nicht ganz objektiv.
Nach gut zehn Jahren beendete ich die Aufzeichnungen, weil sie keinen Sinn machten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tomsen83 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ tomsen83: Ja, ABER: Natürlich ist immer weit vorn...es kann einen himmelweiten Unterschied machen, ob du giftgrün oder orange fischst, meiner Erfahrung nach...aber silber geht in beiden Fällen  .



Nee, da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich rede jetzt nicht nur vom Unterschied Schock vs. Natur. Z.B. hat nen leicht transparentes Blau gefangen, das "gleiche" blau in weniger transparent nicht. Anderes Beispiel: den Gitzit Paddle Fry gibts in der Farbe Trout in Beuteln mit 25 Stück. Dabei gibt es Produktionsunterschiede bei den einzelnen Ködern in ein und derselben Tüte, wobei einige Körper transparenter sind als andere. Ist nur zu erkennen, wenn man den Köder gegen das Licht hält. Deutliche Unterschiede auch hier bei der Fängigkeit, obwohl gleiche Farbe.


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Die Industrie will ja auch leben. Jedes Jahr neue Smartphones, jedes Jahr andere Farben.... der Mensch findet´s geil, dem Fisch ist es egal.


----------



## Köpenicker 72 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Moin, 
gerade gestern , mit kleinen Gummifisch (Bauch perlmutt schimmernd ) Barsche gefangen.Wechselte auf das gleiche Modell  ( braun/Glitter ) , kein Fisch .
Anderes Bsp. , Eisangeln.Fast alle Barsche haben wir überwiegend auf ein Dekor ( schwarz/Silber )gefangen .

Ich glaube das ist kein Zufall.Bin der Meinung die Farbe 
spielt eine Rolle!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Sehe ich anders: Auf einer bestimmten Flußstrecke bei uns scheppert es fast ausschließlich auf Daiwa Courrent Master "Chartreuse".
Kurbelt / sschleppt man den gleichen Wobbler in anderen Farben durch, gibt es Schneider-Erlebnisse.
In einem Buhnenfeld fange ich fast ausschließlich auf Lucky Craft Pointer "American Shad".

Diesen Köder an der o.a. Strecke gefischt bringt NULL - wenn ich aber die Farbe "Peakock" (ähnlich dem Chartreuse von Daiwa) anhänge wird es besser.

An einer Döbelstrecke ist es der Pointer in "Ayu" der hauptsächlich Fisch bringt, da versagt sogar der 65er in American Shad...

An der Lahn gibt es Döbel und Barsche satt wenn ich den Taipan Deep Crank in Firetiger oder Pearch anhänge - nehme ich eine andere Farbe (oder nur schon einen anderen Wobbler in der gleichen Farbe!) gibt es nix...


----------



## anzip (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



Köpenicker 72 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist kein Zufall.Bin der Meinung die Farbe
> spielt eine Rolle!



Da bin ich bei Dir. Heute Vormittag 30 Minuten eine Stelle mit meinem Lieblingsköder beackert. Nicht. Farbe gewechselt, sonst gleiches Modell, 5 Hechte.
Der erste kam direkt beim ersten Wurf.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Auf jeden Fall ist die Studie eine Katastrophe für die Kunstköder Industrie,muss man also doch nicht einen Köder in 34 verschiedenen Farben kaufen.
GRUSS MIT AUGENZWINKERN
wuemmehunter


----------



## Purist (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



anzip schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei Dir. Heute Vormittag 30 Minuten eine Stelle mit meinem Lieblingsköder beackert. Nicht. Farbe gewechselt, sonst gleiches Modell, 5 Hechte.
> Der erste kam direkt beim ersten Wurf.



War der Fängige heller oder dunkler? 
Ansonsten gibt's für die "plötzlichen" Fänge auch einfachste Erklärungen: z.B. führt man einen Köder, dessen Farbe einem nicht passt, unterbewusst schlechter (das Teil taugt ohnehin nichts) als den mit der Farbe, die immer fängt. 
Oder aber, das stelle ich häufig fest, wenn ich mal wieder zu faul bin gleich die Stelle zu wechseln: Die Fische waren kurz zuvor noch gar nicht im Angelbereich oder hatten einfach noch keinen Hunger. 

Was der Realität entspricht kann man nur in einem Wassertank mit Kameras, automatisierter Köderführung, und mit entsprechendem Fischbesatz testen. 
Beim Angeln selbst ist es quasi unmöglich, man kann Tendenzen (durch jahrelange Notizen) herausarbeiten, genau sind die aber auch nicht. Man kann nämlich nicht behaupten, dass der grüne Köder besser fängt, weil man im gleichen Moment den mit der "schlechteren" Farbe gar nicht an der Schnur hatte.


----------



## anzip (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

War heller.
Mein Dealer und auch ich glauben, dass die Farbe eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Die Studie hat eigentlich gar keine Aussagekraft....Schwarzbarsche, ein See...

Farbe / Kontrast spielt schon eine Rolle finde ich. Es gibt einfach Farben, die eher genommen werden als andere....was aber auch nicht immer in jedem Gewässer gleich ist...logisch.


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Hell oder Dunkel macht mit Sicherheit einen Unterschied, erst Recht wenn man dies in Bezug zu klarem/trübem Wasser und hellem oder dunklem Himmel setzt; also der Kontrast.

Naturidentisch oder nicht spielt meiner Meinung nach auch eine Rolle. Blau/weiße GuFis in den Schären zur Heringszeit, Refo-Dekor, wo ReFos besetzt werden,... Hechte schießen sich auf bestimmte Nahrung ein, zumindest zeitweise.
Dass da auch mal was anderes geht, wenn der Köder grad passend kommt oder ihn reizt/nervt... keine Frage.

Und: wie totlangweilig wäre es, wenn wir uns mit diesem Thema nicht beschäftigen könnten!
Wenn es egal wäre, was man aus dem Köderregal mit nimmt.
Ich liebe meine prallvollen Boxen, selbst wenn die Hälfte des Krempels noch nie Wasser gesehen hat! |rolleyes
Und bevor ich da aufräume, kauf ich mir lieber neue Boxen zum neu befüllen.


----------



## yukonjack (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

gerade gestern erlebt, Ostsee auf Dorsch. Vorweg, 25 Angler, 5 gute Dorsche und 10 weitere zum mitnehmen. Ein 5 kg Fisch kommt an Bord. Alles schreit, welcher Köder welche Farbe. Gummifisch in dunkel 3ogr. Alle bauen schnell um. Nur einer nicht, der hatte das gar nicht mitbekommen und angelt lustig mit seinem 100gr. Kieler Blitz weiter. Soll ich euch sagen wer den nächsten 5kg Dorsch fing? Alles schreit, welcher Köder welche Farbe................


----------



## CaptainPike (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Einigen wir uns darauf das Fische sehr wohl auf die unterschiedlichen Farben stehen, jedoch minütlich ihre Lieblingsfarbe ändern.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Und wir sind noch richtig harmlos in Sachen "Farbe"... Wer nur mal den USA-Shop der ich-liebe-Hartbaits-Fraktion durchgeackert hat benötigt lange um sich vom Schwindelgefühl zu erholen.


----------



## Rosi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Sehr interessant. Doch was bei Schwarzbarschen im Teich abgeht, ist bei anderen Fischarten in anderer Umgebung sicherlich anders. 
Z.B. habe ich vor ein paar Jahren oft mit Köderfarben beim Hornhecht experimentiert. Das Boot lag mitten im Schwarm, jeder Wurf mit dem Silbersnap brachte einen Horni hoch. Auf dunkle Farben kam nie ein Biß, auch nicht auf rot oder violett, blau, gelb, weiß nur zögerlich. War die Rückseite silbern, wurde es besser. Jedoch nicht wenn sich eine Wolke vor die Sonne schob. Ohne Sonnenschein ist die Farbe chartreuse unschlagbar, besser als silber. 
Das habe ich über die Jahre immer mal wieder getestet, auch mit Blinkern die sich anders bewegen als ein Snap. Die Hornfische haben ihren Geschmack bezüglich der Farben nicht verändert. 
Bei Fliegen sind die Silberpfeile nicht so wählerisch und beißen auch auf orangene, hellblaue (Eisvogel), weiße, grüne und rote Muster. 

Was sehr wichtig ist, es darf kein Fitzelchen Kraut am Haken hängen. Dann wird er nur beäugt und beobachtet. Egal welche Farbe. Da sind die Honis pieschig.

Und so ähnlich müßte man alle gängigen Fischarten testen. Ist halt schwierig, wann steht man schon mal in einem Schwarm Meerforellen? Da bleibt keine Zeit um Farben zu testen. Der rechte Nachbar fängt mit rot/schwarz, der linke Nachbar mit grün/gelb. Ich glaube an meinen Lieblingsblinker und stecke den halt fast immer drauf. Da weiß ich, daß er fängt::q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf das Fische sehr wohl auf die unterschiedlichen Farben stehen, jedoch minütlich ihre Lieblingsfarbe ändern.


#6#6#6


----------



## sbho (11. September 2016)

*Rot schmeckt anders.... *LOL*  Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



Lommel schrieb:


> Super interessantes Thema.
> Folgende Situation: Wir haben in Norwegen geangelt und recht gut Steinbeisser auf rote Makks gefangen. Ein Angler hatte keine rote sondern gelbe Makks über dem Pilker. Dieser hatte auch keinen Biss. Sobald er auf rote gewechselt hatte, bekam er auch Bisse und wir reden über 50m Wassertiefe. Rein physikalisch kann das sichtbare Licht dort gar nicht hinkommen. Das heisst rot oder gelb muss in 50m Wassertiefe eigentlich gleich aussehen. Ausserdem ist das Fischauge rein biologisch dem menschlichen sehr ähnlich (also Stäbchen (hell/dunkel) und Zäpfchen (Farbe)).
> Warum das manchmal trotzdem an den Farben hängt kann ich mir eigentlich nicht erklären.




Rot schmeckt bestimmt anders, so nach dem Motto lieber rohe Leber als Mais... (Veganerzeuch) #q


----------



## Jose (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rot schmeckt anders.... *LOL*  Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*



sbho schrieb:


> Rot schmeckt bestimmt anders, so nach dem Motto lieber rohe Leber als Mais... (Veganerzeuch) #q




wie schmeckt bitte "rot"?
schau mal wieder beim metzger vorbei: rohe leber ist eher braun als rot.

und das angedeutete motto ist auch nur  #q


btw: tolles fisch, nix schmerzemfinden aber lukullisch fein sortiert???? :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. September 2016)

*AW: Studie: Köderfarbe (fast) egal*

Ich bin Naturfarbenfan - in erster Linie verwende ich standardmäßig Weißfisch- und Barschdekore (gern mit Glitter drin), bei Refo-Besatz auch gern mal Refo-Muster (auf Hecht).

Schocker (in meinem Fall vor allem Chartreuse) vergleichsweise viel seltener - wenngleich ich nun auch mal desöfteren auf Redhead setzen will

--> die allgemein am allerstiefmütterlichsten behandelte Farbe in meinen Boxen - auf die aber offenbar diverse Boardies vor allem in trüber Sumpfsuppe schwören (in welcher ich auch größtenteils angele).

Oberflächenköder bzw. oberflächennah geführte Köder sind bei mir idealerweise entweder möglichst dunkel (für tagsüber zwecks stärkstmöglichsten Kontrastes) oder chartreusefarbig (für schlechte Sichtverhältnisse bzw. die Dämmerung, weil ich das dann selbst am besten sehen kann).

Blau hat bei mir noch nie bzw. nirgendwo funktioniert - ich angle aber auch nicht im Meer, auf den Bodden etc. (wo es z. B. Heringe gibt).


----------

